# Form Fill in Word 2003, Using Templates



## fyreatr (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi, 

I've tried in vain to figure out how to create a template that will allow a group of information to be filled into a MS Word 2003 template. 

I want a "popup/prompt" to appear when the document template is open. The info put into these popup/prompt boxes would then auto fill into the correct locations. For example, upon opening, the user would be promoted to complete a file number, location, date, etc. When the usere hits "OK" that prompted information would then automatically fill in the report in the specified locations (sentences, paragraphs, blocks, etc.)

I know it can be done, because I've seen them and used them. I'm not a computer professional and I don't really know how to type code, but I'm willing to learn and have tried several websites with step by step instructions, but haven't found what I needed yet. 

Hope someone can help. 

:4-dontkno


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi fyreatr,

What you're describing is a userform; something that isn't for complete novices to develop. You might find that using formfields in a document protected for forms is better suited to your abilities (often, no programming, per se, is required) and meets your needs. For the basics, see:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HP051899431033.aspx
For something a bit more helpful, see:
http://www.computorcompanion.com/LPMArticle.asp?ID=22
(check out the 'related articles' link too) and:
http://www.bltt.org/software/word/fields.htm

If you want to be able to have the data entered into one formfield replicated in multiple locations in the document, see:
http://gregmaxey.mvps.org/Repeating_Data.htm


----------



## fyreatr (Mar 21, 2010)

Macropod, 

Thanks so much for the information. I have been able to develop a form using the form fields. That was easy...especially compared to what I've been trying. Thanks for your suggestions. I will try again, but most likely, need to go back to college to learn "computer talk". :laugh:


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi fyreatr,

When you're ready to start playing with userforms, I suggest starting here:
http://word.mvps.org/FAQs/Userforms/CreateAUserForm.htm


----------



## fyreatr (Mar 21, 2010)

Macropod, 

Thanks once again. I read through the directions in the link you gave me and it sounds like it might work....especially the easy step by step VBA. I will give it a try and let you know. If it works you are my god and I'm sending the info to my friend/colleague who is also trying to work with a similar type of situation. I will let you know!


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

fyreatr said:


> Macropod,
> If it works you are my god


I'd really rather you didn't refer to me that way ...


----------

